# ASRock 970 EXTREME3 or ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0?



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2011)

I am stuck deciding between these two motherboards for a 1055t and maybe a bulldozer 8 core later on. My decision is between a ASRock 970 EXTREME3 and a ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0.

Newegg chart comparison link here.

Before I get possibly flamed I do have a Nehalem and Sandy bridge system too. I just like to experiment and OC with every main platform that comes out and I am building an AMD build to play with right now. 

So which one is best and how? Price isn't a concern between the two. I plan on light OC'ing with self contained Liquid cooling kits like H50, H60 etc.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 11, 2011)

If you plan on going BD later, get the 970.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 11, 2011)

Not sure if you're interested, but I have the ASRock 870 Extreme3 R1 that i'm selling for $60 http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147671

You can buy this board, save some money so you can buy the 1090T, forget Bulldozer it's a waste. I'm disappointed because I bought a 990fx board thinking the FX-8150 would dominated.

Anyway, the 1090T would be the smart decision as it can OC very easily to 4ghz. 

If not, hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> If you plan on going BD later, get the 970.



Got it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 11, 2011)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Got it. Thanks for the advice.



Good deal. I hope you enjoy it, and have fun overclocking.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd go for the ASRock 970 EXTREME4 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.....


I have a 1055t with a ASRock M3A790GXH/128M and it allowed me a healthy O/C (3.78)


----------

